# Some plant, Wheat ish looking



## IanRB (Jul 3, 2008)

Just took this the other day any thoughts?  I'm not really one to do that many nature shots but here's my attempt.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 4, 2008)

Very cool image!

Thanks!


----------



## Rachelsne (Jul 4, 2008)

I really like the colours/tones on this  and the movement the pic shows


----------



## IanRB (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks! i wasn't sure how to focus this because there were so many different points to focus on.


----------



## eccs19 (Jul 4, 2008)

I agree with the others. That turned out very nice.


----------



## underOATH2220 (Jul 8, 2008)

awesome picture! the focusing looks great


----------

